# Life Below Zero



## FatTire

Thoughts from people who have seen this show, or know anything about it? It appears that these people live mostly off-grid, most of them north of the arctic circle. 

I find the lifestyle very appealing. No BS, either you can do it or you cant, no politics, no popularity contests, no shallow, fake people around. Its way to far north for me, but it is fascinating that people seem able to go up there and scratch out a life.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

You will never catch me living anywhere described as arctic. I'm not built for cold weather. At all. Period. I would be so far out of my element trying to survive in a subzero climate that it'd be better if y'all just shot me.


----------



## BillS

There's nothing appealing about it to me. I think Wisconsin winters are too long and too cold and summers are too hot.

You have to be careful driving in the winter. If your car becomes disabled or you go off the road it can quickly become a life threatening situation. 

The sub-arctic is an expensive place to live. Almost all the food has to be shipped a great distance and you're not going to find large supermarkets like you would down here. 

I can imagine that your heat bill in the winter can be enormous. 

It's a hard place to earn a living too.


----------



## FatTire

Really? Theres nothing apealling about hunting n fishing n not being dependant on societal infrastructure? I agree its a hard life where its that cold that long.. but man theres a lot thats interesting about it..


----------



## dixiemama

I'm with 8DS


----------



## bacpacker

I have watched several of the shows. The life style very much appeals to me. If I was younger and had the years needed to put it to learning all you would need to know, I would be there in a flash. 
Even living down south, I see some things on the show that i feel is useful here as well. Other things that I would like to try and do. 
IMO this show, while staged like all the other outdoors/prepper type shows, seems to give a more realistic approach to telling the stories. Another show I like is Alaska, The last Frontier.


----------



## hiwall

I lived for almost fifty years in the northern half of Minnesota. There were some January's that it never got above zero. When I was in my early teens I got frostbite on my nose and it is still red. It is not that hard to die in the extreme cold. When trapping Muskrats I fell through the ice on a crick and was wet almost up to the waist. I was about 700 yards from home and I did not know if I would make it. I will never go where it is that cold again. Just because I maybe could survive in the extreme cold does not mean that I want to try. Man do I love Arizona!!!


----------



## *Andi

FatTire said:


> Really? Theres nothing apealling about hunting n fishing n not being dependant on societal infrastructure? I agree its a hard life where its that cold that long.. but man theres a lot thats interesting about it..


I'm not going to go there ...


----------



## Lake Windsong

bacpacker said:


> I have watched several of the shows. The life style very much appeals to me. If I was younger and had the years needed to put it to learning all you would need to know, I would be there in a flash.
> Even living down south, I see some things on the show that i feel is useful here as well. Other things that I would like to try and do.
> IMO this show, while staged like all the other outdoors/prepper type shows, seems to give a more realistic approach to telling the stories. Another show I like is Alaska, The last Frontier.


I like the Alaska: The Last Frontier show. My favorite element of that show is when they give examples of them helping each other; that's a great family they have on the show.


----------



## UncleJoe

FatTire said:


> Really? Theres nothing apealling about hunting n fishing n not being dependant on societal infrastructure? I agree its a hard life where its that cold that long.. but man theres a lot thats interesting about it..


Appealing? Interesting? Sure, to a certain extent. But there are very few people cut out to live 3/4 of their life in winter. Me being one of them.


----------



## Sourdough

Wish I had one of those TV'thingies, sure be fun to see what that life is like....


----------



## helicopter5472

FatTire said:


> Really? Theres nothing apealling about hunting n fishing n not being dependant on societal infrastructure? I agree its a hard life where its that cold that long.. but man theres a lot thats interesting about it..


O.K. alright, I'll go...In summer that is... on a fishing trip, for maybe a couple weeks, and perhaps a sightseeing tour down the river...It's the only US state I haven't been to.


----------



## goshengirl

Oh, I definitely think there's something appealing about that sort of life. There's something primal and basic about the idea of surviving (or not) by your own wits, your own hands. When survival takes up that much of one's time, there's no time for so much of the bs that goes on in society. I'd like to think I could make it, but I know it's not that simple.

Afraid I don't have any input on the show, though.


----------



## LincTex

goshengirl said:


> Oh, I definitely think there's something appealing about that sort of life. There's something primal and basic about the idea of surviving (or not) by your own wits, your own hands. When survival takes up that much of one's time, there's no time for so much of the bs that goes on in society. I'd like to think I could make it, but I know it's not that simple. Afraid I don't have any input on the show, though.


Ditto everything you said for me... but it reminded me of a movie I watched called "Happy People: A Year in the Taiga".. which By The Way - is a fascinating movie! 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1683876/

It's free on Netflix. I wouldn't want to live in the far barren north, but I am sure most here would enjoy watching the show about the life these guys live. VERY down to earth skills about shelter, food storage and trapping (along with home-made skis!)


----------



## goshengirl

LincTex said:


> Ditto everything you said for me... but it reminded me of a movie I watched called "Happy People: A Year in the Taiga".. which By The Way - is a fascinating movie!
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1683876/
> 
> It's free on Netflix. I wouldn't want to live in the far barren north, but I am sure most here would enjoy watching the show about the life these guys live. VERY down to earth skills about shelter, food storage and trapping (along with home-made skis!)


That does look interesting. Might learn something. 

Thanks for the link!


----------



## backlash

I have been to Alaska a few times.
Those that live there love it.
All the rest leave.
They seem to have 2 seasons.
Cold, which last 9 months and and biting insect season the other 3. 
One of the people on the show posts on another board I frequent.
He seems to be just how he is on TV.
Down to earth and matter of fact.
It would take a special kind of person to move there as an adult and live like they do.
I'm to old to even think about it.


----------



## goshengirl

backlash said:


> He seems to be just how he is on TV.
> Down to earth and matter of fact.


It would be appealing to have that kind of person as a neighbor.


----------



## Sourdough

I hear that this OLDMAN is looking for a good woman, if anyone has a lonely Grandmother...........

http://thefemalesurvivalist.blogspot.com/2013/10/hike-with-sourdough.html


----------



## BullDozer

I like everyone but the lady that lives alone way up north. She talks to much and is lazy, which is precisely the reason she barely has any food.


----------



## mojo4

I haven't even heard of the show so I gotta record a few episodes! Life would be hard but you spend most of your time fighting to survive so yes you would have zero time for BS or those that supply it!


----------



## RevWC

I would miss: youtube, google, twitter, myspace, facebook, aol, huffington post, i-phone, PC, Laptop, x-box, cnn, fox, nbc, cbs, abc, x-factor, dancing with the stars, there is such a large list! NOT! (yelling) I live in the south and do not need all the above but do not like the cold..


----------



## FatTire

My favorite guy is glan.. 65 miles north of the circle, n doing it all himself. Thats a lot of wood cutting axe!


----------



## mosquitomountainman

LincTex said:


> Ditto everything you said for me... but it reminded me of a movie I watched called "Happy People: A Year in the Taiga".. which By The Way - is a fascinating movie!
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1683876/
> 
> It's free on Netflix. I wouldn't want to live in the far barren north, but I am sure most here would enjoy watching the show about the life these guys live. VERY down to earth skills about shelter, food storage and trapping (along with home-made skis!)


I'll have to check it out on Netflix. I've seen it on the computer but it'd be better on the television. Good movie with tough people in it. They've boiled life down to it's necessities. I couldn't believe how far those dogs run in a day.


----------



## LincTex

mosquitomountainman said:


> Good movie with tough people in it. They've boiled life down to it's necessities.


Notice how steady and level-headed they are in their work - - when you are that far into the wilderness, you can NOT afford to make foolish decisions or be careless that may cause you to get injured. Every move is calculated. How many people operate in that mode?

They don't have much, but they do an honest day's work for every scrap of anything they have.


----------



## Jason

I like the show, even Sue, the lady who lives by herself. I don't think I'd call her lazy. Apparently the place she lives is a base camp for visitors to the area. According to the show, she recently bought the place so it's all on her now, with the "family member" she brought in to help her.

I liked the young kid that was on before but doesn't seem to be now...I forget his name but he was a trapper in his late 20's.

I can most relate to Andy Bassich. He's a little hot headed but he and Kate can get things done when they have to.

I do have to wonder what most of these people do for money. And as others have said, living in that environment surely is a daily test. You screw up, you'll most likely die.


----------



## BillS

FatTire said:


> Really? Theres nothing apealling about hunting n fishing n not being dependant on societal infrastructure? I agree its a hard life where its that cold that long.. but man theres a lot thats interesting about it..


There's nothing appealing about life in the far north. The length and the severity of the winters trumps everything else in my mind. Besides, hiking 50 miles so I can buy a gallon of milk for $10 doesn't appeal to me.

You can hunt and fish in the lower 48. Growing food much easier. Buying food is much cheaper. I could buy some acreage in the county I'm living in. Park a small house trailer on it and live without electricity or running water if I wanted to. I just don't see why I'd want to.


----------



## unkinjoe

I would love it if I were younger. Being a burn survivor, the MS summers are tough and I can't do much of anything outdoors if it gets over about 75 degrees.


----------



## musketjim

I've never heard of the show. My BOL is off the grid and I spend a few weeks during the winter and a few months there during the summer. Interior Alaska is tough enough on the grid.


----------



## millertimedoneright

I agree it wouldn't be for me...I like warmer areas seems like it will be easier and more comfortable to live and survive


----------



## Mase92

I have to run the same sentiment that most have here. Very cool show, love that the go to work to stay alive and not to make money. If they don't work, they will die. 

On the other hand, I'm not cut from that cloth. That winter and elements they deal with suck. Too cold too long.


----------



## tsrwivey

FatTire said:


> Really? Theres nothing apealling about hunting n fishing n not being dependant on societal infrastructure? I agree its a hard life where its that cold that long.. but man theres a lot thats interesting about it..


We watch Alaska: The Final Frontier show sometimes & it's pretty cool. They still are dependent on infrastructure, though. They're use snowmobiles, ATVs, tractors, chainsaws, etc. seems to be a key to their survival & require infrastructure to maintain.


----------



## Resto

hiwall said:


> I lived for almost fifty years in the northern half of Minnesota. There were some January's that it never got above zero. When I was in my early teens I got frostbite on my nose and it is still red. It is not that hard to die in the extreme cold. When trapping Muskrats I fell through the ice on a crick and was wet almost up to the waist. I was about 700 yards from home and I did not know if I would make it. I will never go where it is that cold again. Just because I maybe could survive in the extreme cold does not mean that I want to try. Man do I love Arizona!!!


Yup, Me Too.


----------



## catdog6949

*I feel, that.....*

Me and turtle would give up most modern conviences, too go live like them. And that's our plan sooner or later, just saving some money for land now and gathering basic gear! Now yes these people have modern conviences, but are living more primitive than any of us.

Except the gal that has the camp for people, but where she lives, she needs them. Me I want too have as little inter action with people, so we will get land, in the sticks, only solar and wind for power.

Here's the facts, yes living primitive is great, but there is no law that says you can not have a few nice things, battery powered light, toilet paper , We are just saying!  

Cat and Turtle


----------



## Tirediron

musketjim said:


> I've never heard of the show. My BOL is off the grid and I spend a few weeks during the winter and a few months there during the summer. Interior Alaska is tough enough on the grid.


You have a really good point here, but I think that many people don't realize the difference between the coastal influenced weather and that of the interior. Not much wild life running around when it is 48 below and a north wind is howling.


----------



## FatTire

tsrwivey said:


> We watch Alaska: The Final Frontier show sometimes & it's pretty cool. They still are dependent on infrastructure, though. They're use snowmobiles, ATVs, tractors, chainsaws, etc. seems to be a key to their survival & require infrastructure to maintain.


A fair point, however, glen doesnt use chainsaws n stuff. I dont know any of the back story, though, so maybe he does off camera.

I just find the show fascinating as a portait of a different way to live that seems much more real to me than the illusion and toy filled rat maze that is most peoples daily lives.


----------



## LincTex

Mase92 said:


> On the other hand, I'm not cut from that cloth. That winter and elements they deal with suck. Too cold too long.


Even here in Texas...

Current Conditions
Fog/Mist
31°F

Today: Rain, freezing rain, and sleet likely before noon, then a slight chance of rain. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 36. Southeast wind around 5 mph becoming northeast in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 60%. Little or no ice accumulation expected. Little or no snow accumulation expected.

Ain't many people be out huntin', fishin', or foragin' in that weather!! Unless you have GOOD shelter, it is a fight to stay warm!


----------



## helicopter5472

FatTire said:


> A fair point, however, glen doesnt use chainsaws n stuff. I dont know any of the back story, though, so maybe he does off camera.
> 
> I just find the show fascinating as a portait of a different way to live that seems much more real to me than the illusion and toy filled rat maze that is most peoples daily lives.


I think the point is he has a rifle so he has to get ammo, if it breaks he has to get parts as with an axe, shovel, stove, fishing stuff, ect. We depend on items made in our society. Some things you can't make without the materials and skills....


----------



## Tirediron

LincTex said:


> Even here in Texas...
> 
> Current Conditions
> Fog/Mist
> 31°F
> 
> Today: Rain, freezing rain, and sleet likely before noon, then a slight chance of rain. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 36. Southeast wind around 5 mph becoming northeast in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 60%. Little or no ice accumulation expected. Little or no snow accumulation expected.
> 
> Ain't many people be out huntin', fishin', or foragin' in that weather!! Unless you have GOOD shelter, it is a fight to stay warm!


temperature is funny that way, I remember when I was a kid one long cold spell 20 to 40 below for a pretty long time, felt like for ever, it warmed to 10 above, still well below freezing but it sure felt warm.

Cooling down to around freezing with undecided precipitation is nasty, first you get wet then you ARE COLD .


----------



## LincTex

Tirediron said:


> Cooling down to around freezing with undecided precipitation is nasty, first you get wet then you ARE COLD .


I can handle very low temps if I can stay dry. I once went on a snowmobile trip on an old John Deere sled with NO windshield, and it was already around 10*F (-12*C).

Dry cold can be dealt with, wet cold can kill you much faster.


----------



## Gabby

To say one is to old.? Go on YouTube and Watch "Alone in the Wilderness " it is worth watching. Very inspiring he was 51 yrs old when he went out.


----------



## moondancer

FatTire said:


> Really? Theres nothing apealling about hunting n fishing n not being dependant on societal infrastructure? I agree its a hard life where its that cold that long.. but man theres a lot thats interesting about it..


I'm with you I love that life and my with knows if anything ever happend to her I would be up there in a heart beat but I would choose the Klondike ( go on netflix and watch a movie called happy people you'll love it )


----------



## moondancer

Ah see it was already recommend sorry


----------



## LincTex

moondancer said:


> Ah see it was already recommend sorry


No worries....

"Life in the Taiga"... makes me want to go live there for a bit -
I'll bet a person can learn a hell of a lot from those folks!!


----------



## Caribou

At -60*F I can put on a lot of clothes. At +80*F I'd get arrested if I took off enough clothing. You are welcome to your warm climates, I'll drop by, in the winter, for a short visit.


----------



## LincTex

Caribou said:


> At -60*F I can put on a lot of clothes. At +80*F I'd get arrested if I took off enough clothing. You are welcome to your warm climates, I'll drop by, in the winter, for a short visit.


 I have often worked on a 120*F concrete slab, on an aircraft that just came back from a flight and has every bit of it being HOT. I am fine as long as I have ice water with me.

I am perfectly at home in a sauna at 85C-90C (180F to 195F)


----------



## Navajo

Grew up in AZ on the res...know hot and no AC or running water


Served in Southern CA in Air Force, - know hot flight lines in CA desert

Lived in MT for three years now , know -30degrees taking care of animals and ranch...



Can live most anywhere and do the same kind of work I do now....

Right now it's 21 degrees outside and snow if going to start dumping on us. I'll take the cold, solves a lot of the problems if SHTF ...


----------



## Dogrotten

*Prepsteading AK Style*

I've have land near Willow Alaska. My Family and I are living off-grid in a 32' RV, this will be our first winter on the property. The coldest we've seen this winter was -29 deg F right now the temps are running in the low 40's and rainy which has made the 1.2 mile road to the house site unnavigable to cars and trucks, there is over 10" of ice cold water on most of the road. So far it has been a very enjoyable and positive experience.


----------



## bigg777

Today's Forecast:* Nome, AK*; Hi - 34 F., Lo - 32 F.
*S. E., PA*; Hi - 22 F., Lo - 11 F.


----------



## WACHcaribou

Cool, a thread I can relate to 

I'm glad you like the show, it really is "us" doing as we do, no scripting, and the story is written after it happens, although the editors have a hand in the presenting of the story.

If you are ,indeed, interested in what we do all year round and make $$$ at, you can read this.

http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com...-life-as-a-Subsistance-Hunter-Fisher-Gather-r

Being the "4th white guy" Im happy they concentrate on Agnes and the girls, More so than me and the boys, as she/they can do unique things I cant; dig fossils on Native lands, hunt Marine mammels and pass womens traditions down to our daughters.

Again, I'm glad to find this thread, and unadulterd critique


----------



## FatTire

WACHcaribou said:


> Cool, a thread I can relate to
> 
> I'm glad you like the show, it really is "us" doing as we do, no scripting, and the story is written after it happens, although the editors have a hand in the presenting of the story.
> 
> If you are ,indeed, interested in what we do all year round and make $$$ at, you can read this.
> 
> http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com...-life-as-a-Subsistance-Hunter-Fisher-Gather-r
> 
> Being the "4th white guy" Im happy they concentrate on Agnes and the girls, More so than me and the boys, as she/they can do unique things I cant; dig fossils on Native lands, hunt Marine mammels and pass womens traditions down to our daughters.
> 
> Again, I'm glad to find this thread, and unadulterd critique


Very interesting read on that link, thank you. I dont think i could tolerate the winters in Alaska, but I do love the lifestyle. Intensely interesting stuff. You guys look happy on film, how did you come to the decision to let the cameras follow you? Often these types of shows make it a point to make the people look foolish, insane, or some combination of the two.

At the risk of being rude, what is the meaning to your wifes facial tattoo? Ive wondered since the first show i saw 

Again, very kewl stuff, thank you for sharing :2thumb:


----------



## WACHcaribou

Hey, Fattire, Your in Kalispell, my home town  I'm a Flathead Brave, class of '87, Indeed! 

We let them follow us because we think this is a lifestyle that should be recognized and protected. Around here, this is basicly what 75% of folks do, I'm sure we could be easily replaced, but to get such on film slows thing down a bit, but we can do that, and besides its fun and puts a proper lite on Village living insted of just the bad side of life, that occures everywhere, the shit shows like Alaska State Troopers.

They cant make us look foolish, we would have to do that ourselfs, but the do concentrate on the wife, and the things she can do, as a Native Alaskan of Inupiaq heritage and ways of living. She can do as others cant 

Her Tattoos are the same as those who preceeded here, to those who understand them convay that she's a Kuvvanmuit Inupiaq; a Kobuk River Eskimo Woman, always equal in worth and need as any Man (they all are). Not many have the Tattoos, but theres still a few.

Im glad to share, if you have any questions and such, and Ive been lurking for a couple years now, and joined a couple months back, and to my suprize, this thread 

Season #2 is commin' soon .


----------



## moondancer

WACHcaribou said:


> Hey, Fattire, Your in Kalispell, my home town  I'm a Flathead Brave, class of '87, Indeed!
> 
> We let them follow us because we think this is a lifestyle that should be recognized and protected. Around here, this is basicly what 75% of folks do, I'm sure we could be easily replaced, but to get such on film slows thing down a bit, but we can do that, and besides its fun and puts a proper lite on Village living insted of just the bad side of life, that occures everywhere, the shit shows like Alaska State Troopers.
> 
> They cant make us look foolish, we would have to do that ourselfs, but the do concentrate on the wife, and the things she can do, as a Native Alaskan of Inupiaq heritage and ways of living. She can do as others cant
> 
> Her Tattoos are the same as those who preceeded here, to those who understand them convay that she's a Kuvvanmuit Inupiaq; a Kobuk River Eskimo Woman, always equal in worth and need as any Man (they all are). Not many have the Tattoos, but theres still a few.
> 
> Im glad to share, if you have any questions and such, and Ive been lurking for a couple years now, and joined a couple months back, and to my suprize, this thread
> 
> Season #2 is commin' soon .


I'm going to add my thanks to you for sharing your life to us in the show and here. Honestly it's an honor to know your here with us ( sorry for interrupting ). 
Much respect from a woodlands Shawnee to you


----------

